# Kuntao knife throwing methods...



## Ron Kosakowski (Feb 20, 2009)

Check out the knife throwing methods of Kuntao Dumpag. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ceDoIzvJvew&feature=channel_page
This is an area of self defense we worked on for footwork and power in striking, believe it or not. Check this out and let me know your thoughts on it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ceDoIzvJvew&feature=channel_page


----------



## MJS (Feb 20, 2009)

Great clip Ron!  I saw it the other day while I was surfing your forum.  Good stuff! 

Mike


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 20, 2009)

Cool Ron as someone who likes to throw I enjoyed that.


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 20, 2009)

Very nice Ron, thanks for posting.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 20, 2009)

Interesting! I need to try throwing.


----------



## Ron Kosakowski (Feb 20, 2009)

I am glad you all liked the video. Thank you for all the kind words on the video. :asian:

There is a lot to throwing outside of target hitting. Power, accuracy and evasive footwork to follow up empty handed or with another weapon...or to get away is a big part of this type of fighting. Kuntao Dumpag is quite cool actually.


----------

